# SEO betreiben



## kutla (26. Juni 2016)

Abend miteinander.


Ich suche nach einer Agentur die sich mit der Suchmaschinenoptimierung befasst. Ich habe mir schon versucht einen kleinen Überblick zu machen aber irgendwie stehe ich da wirklich auf dem Schlauch -.- Bevor ich was falsch mache, wollte ich euch noch einmal um paar kleine Meinungen fragen. 

Na gut, was habt ihr denn so für Empfehlungen ?


----------



## Fonsi-Heizer (30. Juni 2016)

Hallo kutla!

Wenn du dich nicht wirklich selbst mit dem Theme SEO beschäftigen möchtest - kann ich dir Abakus Internet Marketing empfehlen sowie auch die Betreiber von seo-portal.de (imWebsein GmbH)

LG


----------

